# TTRS common issues



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello,

Just joined the forum and posted in the 'new members' section. I was gauging opinion on what's the better car for both everyday driving to/from work locations and also involving enough to make me want to go a drive at the weekends. For my budget I've narrowed it down to either a mk3 2015/16 TTS sportronic or mk2 TTRS manual. I'm guessing common consensus will be get the best you can so that would be the RS?

With that in mind are there any common problems or extra running costs I should be aware of? Most YouTube videos are for the mk3 RS which is out of my budget.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

mk2 RS with S tronic box would be my pick, Nothing is the same as the 5 pot engine, its well worth it over the mk3 tts imo. I wouldnt go with a manual, but just test drive both and see what u you prefer.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Always buy the top of the range you can afford & the RS engine has to be the best
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.
Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

I bought a TFSI with a view to possibly buying an RS in the future as I've already owned 5cyl turbos and they are fantastic engines IMO.

If I had it all to do again I sure as hell wouldn't have bought one with a 'stamped Audi history'. Try go for one that has a good detailed history from an enthusiast owned car, all the bits that would have needed done will have been, by an owner who gives a monkey's.

Also, the mk3 TTS is just as quick as the mk2 RS when you look at the stats, I'd personally be more swayed to that, although the 5cyl on tune sounds way better.

Getting one without detailed history is a gamble not worth taking, the TFSI has probably just about put me off the RS considering the trouble it has been.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

+1. ABSOLUTELY. Audi 'stamped service history' isn't worth the paper it's written on. Total and utter shite!


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

The mk2 RS will hold it's money better, Be a faster car with more bang for buck potential but every single part that is RS specific only is priced accordingly from Audi !
Without a second thought i'd recommend you seriously consider the mk3 TTs , still Audi prices to deal with if something goes wrong but at least you will have a fighting chance to keep the car on the road.
RS has lots of common issues however one buyer may get them while another 3 might not, it's a risk and if Audi weren't getting away with legalised theft in their pricing structure the RS would be a cracking car that you'd have no regrets in buying and enjoying !
The RS sound is something else though, turns heads from all directions with just mild acceleration, always get a giggle when they hear the noise to just see a TT cruising past :lol:

Manual Rs has shifting issues, Clutch can't take launches if mapped and even then some may need changed upon driving style. Syncro in Gearboxes, front brake discs, Injector issues, expensive to modify, steering rack and window mechanisms are TT specific.
Timing chains making a noise prematurely, bose amp issues, mag ride costing £££ for a one corner fail, no bluetooth music to name just a few.


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I'm no boy racer (too old for that) and need to consider future costs. Sounds like the RS will be costly to put right if anything should fail, then there's the possible delays in getting parts. I'm pretty much decided now that the mk3 TTS is the way to go. Not got the sound of the 5 cylinder engine I know but everything else indicates it would be the sensible choice for an every day car out of the two. Now just to find one with all the bells and whistles I'd like.


----------



## Audi Russ (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi GolfGeezer,

Same as myself, I'm moving next month which will free up some cash so going to sell my mk2 V6 dsg and head over to the TTs MK3 I think. I also considered the Mk2 TTRS but it just feels a little old now with the technology compared to a Mk3 and I reckon a lot more to go wrong, as much as I'd love an RS!

Not that many TT's around at the moment but reckon that will change. I'm looking for a black dsg also with everything on it. We shall see what turns up!

Good luck with your search


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

marteemoose said:


> The mk2 RS will hold it's money better, *Be a faster car *with more bang for buck potential but every single part that is RS specific only is priced accordingly from Audi !
> Without a second thought i'd recommend you seriously consider the mk3 TTs , still Audi prices to deal with if something goes wrong but at least you will have a fighting chance to keep the car on the road.
> RS has lots of common issues however one buyer may get them while another 3 might not, it's a risk and if Audi weren't getting away with legalised theft in their pricing structure the RS would be a cracking car that you'd have no regrets in buying and enjoying !
> The RS sound is something else though, turns heads from all directions with just mild acceleration, always get a giggle when they hear the noise to just see a TT cruising past :lol:
> ...


Only 0.5 difference 0-60, the mk3 TTS pretty much makes the mk2 RS obsolete in the speed stakes.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think speed is irrelevant in the debate between the two cars anyway I would take an RS over a boring depreciation machine any day, even if it was quicker than the RS.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The noise of the five pot is awesome, I've owned a mk2 RS and a mk3 TTS, there is a world of difference in both mk's and how they handle and drive, it's a personal thing at the end of the day, test drive both, be prepared to fall in love with the five pot sound, then it's TTS old head/heart decision !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Danny1 said:


> I think speed is irrelevant in the debate between the two cars anyway I would take an RS over a boring depreciation machine any day, even if it was quicker than the RS.


I was only replying to the fact the previous guy said it was faster than the TTS. RS 's will drop shortly as well, XKRs at the same money and leagues more reliable, I know what I'd take


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

Sounds like you've had abad expirience, what exactly happened ?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Rufflesj said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think speed is irrelevant in the debate between the two cars anyway I would take an RS over a boring depreciation machine any day, even if it was quicker than the RS.
> ...


RS wont drop much more just like all the RS models in the past, the badge, rarity and engines will always keep the prices above a certain level. Also interested in your statements regarding reliability, Im not getting defensive here just curious as all the TT's ive owned have been reliable and the RS has actually never needed anything in the 3 years I have had it and its not even standard.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Danny1 said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


They are dogged with problems, look at how many posts on the same problems cropping up weekly, ABS and misfires in particular. Now I know it's par for the course on forums to only ever see problems but mk2 TT's are particularly bad. Oil consumption on early models, straight out of the factory and the need for Audi to supply or rebuild engines???? Absolutely plagued by electronic problems. VAG are trading on their past glories, it's all on stats where they are on the reliability graph.

I wish I'd have found this forum before I bought mine, put it that way.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

But most of the posts are yours. No problems at all with mine in 12 months.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Rufflesj said:


> They are dogged with problems, look at how many posts on the same problems cropping up weekly, ABS and misfires in particular. Now I know it's par for the course on forums to only ever see problems but mk2 TT's are particularly bad. Oil consumption on early models, straight out of the factory and the need for Audi to supply or rebuild engines???? Absolutely plagued by electronic problems. VAG are trading on their past glories, it's all on stats where they are on the reliability graph.
> 
> I wish I'd have found this forum before I bought mine, put it that way.


Been with my 2008 TTS for 4.5 years & 50+K miles now, only 'failure' I've had is the haldex pump.
Still didn't leave the car un-drive-able.

All about the individual car and how it's been treated throughout it's life. 
Preventative maintenance is key.


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

TTRS (also RS3 8P) have a rather clunky drivetrain, causing knocking and clunks during loadchanges. Consensus seems to be that this is normal with some being louder and some quieter. People have replaced DMF and also gearboxes with very limited success.

Furthermore some MY 2011/2012 seem to have (had?) an issue with some flap screws coming loose and making their way into the engine, causing catastrophic failure.
Other than that the engine seems to be quite reliable as long as it's warmed up carefully.
Specific model years suffered from chain issues due to a changed oil pump IIRC. But that was fixed again in later MYs, not sure if the affected models were fixed as well.

In 2 1/2 ownership I've had issues with brake wobble, which I suspect was mostly caused by badly balanced wheels. I've replaced the hardy disc and tried to fix the load-change knocking as mentioned before by replacing almost all rubber bushings in the front suspension & engine mounts (with rather limited success but at least the car drives & handles better now). I refuse to put big money on other drivetrain parts especially since I haven't found a single report stating that the problem was fixed by doing that. So I slowly start to accept that.

Other than that the car has been reliable. I've had the yellow check-engine light 2 or 3 times in cold weather, but after a restart everything was fine again. OBD scan showed "fuel pressure: upper limit exceeded". Haven't taken any further measures yet.

Peter


----------



## mrgrouper (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't know that the TTRS is dogged with problems. I've had my 2013 TTRS (manual) for 3 years, driven it hard and have had only one minor sensor failure.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Barr_end said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > They are dogged with problems, look at how many posts on the same problems cropping up weekly, ABS and misfires in particular. Now I know it's par for the course on forums to only ever see problems but mk2 TT's are particularly bad. Oil consumption on early models, straight out of the factory and the need for Audi to supply or rebuild engines???? Absolutely plagued by electronic problems. VAG are trading on their past glories, it's all on stats where they are on the reliability graph.
> ...


And your point? How do you know what he's going to end up with? No harm in giving a balanced side of the story without getting all Audi handbags about it. Do you, Frilly and Carla need a group hug there?


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

By the way OP, the wrong 'advice' gets handed out many times on here by the chosen golden cohort, feel free to PM me for examples. That said there a few who will help you even though your post count isn't in the 1000's.


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Well I did ask for advice and I'm certainly getting an idea that while some have had trouble free motoring, others haven't been so fortunate. That's the thing about Forums. Most members join up to get advice or pass on tips and also share experiences both good and bad. The majority of Audi owners will never go and seek out a forum and the true reflection of a cars reliability will never be known. I'm taking on board all the comments so far thank you. Obviously a drive in both the mk2 RS and the mk3 S would be ideal to compare and contrast. Unfortunately the RS I'm considering is at a dealership over 200 miles away. The TTS is over 100 miles away. With the restrictions the way they are at the moment I'll not be getting anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

How embarrassing


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

Rufflesj said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think speed is irrelevant in the debate between the two cars anyway I would take an RS over a boring depreciation machine any day, even if it was quicker than the RS.
> ...


I was referring to a mapped car or the RS having Better Tuning potential! A DSG MK2 RS will be many car lengths ahead of a MK3 TTS with a stage 2 tune. How many run standard power once owned outright ?
There are way better cars out there that would have no chance keeping up with a MK3 TTs, Doesn't mean they are lesser cars or Worse value.
If that was what the OP wanted to know i'd recommend the RS every day of the Week over a TTs mk3.
The mk2 TTrs has Bottomed out now at 13k-17k, I don't think they will go much lower as breaking them would therefore be quite a worthwhile financial option, (Then adding to their rarity) and given time will start to increase in other RSs Value.
A mk3 will go the same as the mk2 TTs very soon, The RS is a different bread of car to the like of a TTs , S3, Golf Gti or R. They are much rarer and if taken care off will become a decent investment.
What are you driving just out of Interest ?


----------



## marteemoose (Mar 4, 2018)

Rufflesj said:


> They are dogged with problems, look at how many posts on the same problems cropping up weekly, ABS and misfires in particular. Now I know it's par for the course on forums to only ever see problems but mk2 TT's are particularly bad. Oil consumption on early models, straight out of the factory and the need for Audi to supply or rebuild engines???? Absolutely plagued by electronic problems. VAG are trading on their past glories, it's all on stats where they are on the reliability graph.
> 
> I wish I'd have found this forum before I bought mine, put it that way.


I've Owned a RS for nigh on 5 years. I've had a few issues, cam sensors, brakes and front transfer box, all of which were problems when i bought the car and repaired accordingly (apart from transfer box as they couldn't identify the whine).
I change the oil yearly and over 5k miles the car used less than 100ml oil.
I'm stage 2 and other than a rear bearing in the Diff have had nothing else go wrong with the car. Passes mot without advisories every year so no I'm presuming you are reading the odd issue and failure post out of thousands of members and replies before squashing them into thinking every car is problematic then spreading your thoughts.


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

marteemoose said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


What am I driving or 'Rufflesj'?


----------



## Gaz83 (Jan 4, 2021)

golfgeezer I was in the same boat as you. But then I said sod it... So I got a 2011 RS coming this morning :-D


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Gaz83 said:


> golfgeezer I was in the same boat as you. But then I said sod it... So I got a 2011 RS coming this morning :-D


Congratulations [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'd be interested to hear what you think of it if you don't mind.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Main issues for me after 8 years of ownership and 80k km:

- brake discs warped twice because of high temperatures in Greece; the car was never tracked
- roof stuck while opening/closing (common problem with all Audi cabrios)
- manual clutch died after 5 years because of the stage 2 remap (helix replacement works perfectly)
- LPFP replacement after 7 years
- broken spark plug
- plastic trims inside the car start to make noise after some years depending on outdoor temperature (also common problem with many Audis, very annoying)


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Had my car since August 2018 and only had a transfer box go wrong. Other than the expected rear lights needing a change nothing has gone wrong with the car. Ran it for all that time with a stage 1 map on it and now I'm stage 2 and still nothing wrong with it so far.

With regards to tuning potential from what I have seen the mk3 TTS does have some potential but nothing like the mk2 RS.


----------



## Gaz83 (Jan 4, 2021)

golfgeezer said:


> Gaz83 said:
> 
> 
> > golfgeezer I was in the same boat as you. But then I said sod it... So I got a 2011 RS coming this morning :-D
> ...


Well, the big concern at the moment is actually the MPG and I might do a separate post.
The needle seems to be just dropping! I have probably driven the car for like 20 mins, mix A road and town roads.
The car started at 350Miles to next refuel (after filling at a petrol station) and its already on 300.

Comparing to my previous Audi S5 2010 V8 Auto, at this rate its terrible.
Going on a 20-mile drive today so will see how it goes.

Other than that, I have changed the head unit as I knew this would need doing if I didn't want to use my phone for everything.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gaz83 said:


> Well, the big concern at the moment is actually the MPG and I might do a separate post.
> The needle seems to be just dropping! I have probably driven the car for like 20 mins, mix A road and town roads.
> The car started at 350Miles to next refuel (after filling at a petrol station) and its already on 300.
> 
> ...


Hi, Take it for a longer steady drive & the indicated miles left will probably rise.
I often end up with more fuel indicated after a drive than before I left, because the last was a short one.
A 2 mile cold start trip will soon indicate less fuel left.
It's not a reliable way to calculate MPG.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gaz83 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Gaz83 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the big concern at the moment is actually the MPG and I might do a separate post.
> ...


Cheers for that Hoggy, will give that ago today.
Just had a quick look on honest john and its claims on there I should see between 27 and 35 mpg.
Will see what I get today from my 20 mile trip on an A road.


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

I get around 23 mpg with mine which is actually better than the 8n 1.8T quattro I had before.
27 - 35 mpg is way too optimistic unless you're only driving on flat country roads & highways.

As hoggy said, miles left is only based on the last few miles and will drop dramatically when e.g. doing short trips in the city with cold starts.

Peter


----------



## Gaz83 (Jan 4, 2021)

piti said:


> I get around 23 mpg with mine which is actually better than the 8n 1.8T quattro I had before.
> 27 - 35 mpg is way too optimistic unless you're only driving on flat country roads & highways.
> 
> As hoggy said, miles left is only based on the last few miles and will drop dramatically when e.g. doing short trips in the city with cold starts.
> ...


only 23! I was getting 25 out of my 4.2l V8 S5. I expected better with this.


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

Hm, spritmonitor.de states only ~18mpg for the S5 V8 and ~20mpg for the TT RS (probably so low due to german Autobahn). I would be really surprised if the S5 would get better mpg than the TT RS.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Aren't you forgetting driving styles? I would give it a chance first.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I get anywhere from 21-25mpg in my stage 2 RS, thats real mpg and not on the DIS. Approx 250ish miles per full tank.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok, have done some pruning :roll: :roll: let's keep it civil please :?


----------



## Gaz83 (Jan 4, 2021)

Done a 20 mile run, averaged 31mpg which looks better. Dis mind you.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

24 mpg lifetime average. Fuel light comes on after 235 miles from brimming the tank.

Best I've seen is 279 to the fuel light and the worst I've seen is 215.


----------



## Franco300zx (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you guys, I have been lurking in the backgrounds of these posts for a while. As I find them extremely informative about the TTRS. I'm very set in my ways and have generally kept to owning manuals. I have driven the DSG MK1 but just was not for me.

I previously owned a Lotus Evora for 4 years but as little ones arrived it had to go. Now I have a 630i manual which just sold so back on the hunt for a TTRS. Not planning to jump into anything so everything said is noted especially around reliability. RS for me due to the engine note, engine bay and the rallying history behind them.

Keep it up and thanks.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Gaz83 said:


> piti said:
> 
> 
> > I get around 23 mpg with mine which is actually better than the 8n 1.8T quattro I had before.
> ...


I was about to post, there's far heavier faster cars out there with better mpg!!


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

Would'nt have thought that MPG was a primary reason to buy a Rs though really Ruffy...what was yours ....to keep the Audi parts counter in business ? You shpould have had a proper look over the car Ruffy, no good scaremongering cos you have a empty wallet...at least you've owned one ...well some might say it owned you but there we go byeeee


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Loving this thread


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

sleeping fox said:


> Loving this thread


Fancy meeting you here :lol: . Still enjoying your RS?


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

golfgeezer said:


> sleeping fox said:
> 
> 
> > Loving this thread
> ...


 I am indeed & nothing ive read before or after buying would put me off owning one , its no different to any other used car , you do your homework , apply due diligence on the search & go with instinct , i bought the 4th car i went after , the other 3 had various reasons for me to not pursue to the point of purchase , patience is the key :wink:


----------



## golfgeezer (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes I agree. Only one RS I've seen advertised that ticks all my boxes but it's more than I'm willing to spend so will keep searching


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are a few posts that might be of interest. Things to be mindful of when asking about the vehicle or to consider doing once you have it. There's a couple of critical issues that Audi fails to mention in the maintenance schedule which should be serviced; high pressure fuel pump cam follower (an easy DIY) and AWD Haldex filter replacement (not on the service list) -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

If you're considering a Roadster, you'll find this worth a read -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290


----------



## LouisM (Feb 3, 2019)

hi guys,

new to the forum and also looking out for a TTRS, searching through threads to see whats what and what to look out for.

as mentioned before its like buying any second hand car, always do due diligence, but it helps a lot to know what your looking for.

cheers

Louis


----------

